# Goricina Hotel I & II, Kupari, Croatia, PART TWO



## stesh (Aug 29, 2009)

These Hotels were next to each other and just looked like one big Hotel:-

















Reception areas
















View from upper floors











View over to other Hotels, The Grand Hotel (front), Pelegrin Hotel (back left) and Kupari Hotel (back right)






I didn't really explore these hotels as I've been spoilted with the others and my stomach was rumbling, so I left to get some dinner  

More to come with PART THREE- Kupari Hotel

To be continued.....


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 29, 2009)

Dude, this is awesome!!!

I went to Croatia before the Balkan war and remember how amazing these places would have looked.

I am seriously loking forward to anymore pics you're putting up here.

mo2w


----------

